# Men of Valor - Editor/ini dateien Befehle



## Kova (15. November 2011)

HI,

Ich spiel seit ein paar Jahren Men of Valor, das ist ein First Person shooter der ende 2004 erschienen ist.

Wird vermutlich niemand von euch kennen, da die Firma (http://2015.com/)die das Spiel entwickelt hat kurz darauf pleite gegangen ist und somit kaum Werbung gemacht wurde. 

Ich bin damals auch nur durch Zufall drauf gestoßen. Wir spielen das  seit Jahren in einer kleinen Gruppe von etwa 20 Leuten. An sich ein  super Spiel, mein persönliches Lieblingsspiel, nur das blöde ist das es  keinerlei Programme/addons/mods etc. für das Spiel gibt aus dem oben  genannten Grund.

Ich weiss aber das man in dem Spiel einige Sachen verändern kann, es  gibt ewig viele Editor(ini) dateien in den man viele Sachen verändern  kann, sofern man die Befehle bzw die Programmiersprache kann. Ich hab  mich in den ganzen Jahren immer mal wieder daran versucht und auch  einige kleinere Sachen herausgefunden.

Ich wüsste gerne:
- wie man bestimmte Waffen sperren kann
- wie man direkt vom Server die fehlenden Karten downloaden kann ( dedicated server)
- Killcam ausschalten/Deaktivieren 
- mehr Consolen befehle
usw. 

Ich hab hier mal eine ini datei aus dem system von men of valor hochgeladen, damit ihr euch mal ein Bild verschaffen könnt. 
MenofValor.ini (14,30 KB) - uploaded.to


Eventuell kennt sich ja einer von euch mit editor/ini dateien aus und kann mir da ein wenig weiterhelfen.

mfg


----------

